# Tips for Primary Treatment of Diaper Rash



## Lucyca (Jan 16, 2015)

Diaper Rash is the culprit that irritates the baby very much. Generally, it appears onto the bottom of baby because of wearing a diaper to baby for a long span of time. Parents are worried about it. However, treatment is very necessary for quick relief from it and of course as parents; you will take necessary action from the first sight of the rashes so that you can ensure quick remedy and better feeling of your baby.

Following may some essential tips that work fine for removing and treating the diaper rash effectively; 

• Keep the baby’s sophisticated skin dry
• Detach the skin from urine and feces and baby’s skin will remain dry that gives an effective result
• Change the diaper frequently; you can check it out for every 2 or 3 hours
• Checking the diaper every two hours will be good practice
• Use a comfortable and quick absorber diaper 
• It is not wise to wear a plastic pant to cover the diaper 
• You can use a cotton pant if you want to cover the diaper
• Use soft kind of liquid soap for cleansing the baby’s bottom
• But some time soap can makes the skin rough and itchy
• Don’t use any soap if not necessary 
• Do not use the baby wipes with containing alcohol or propylene glycol
• It could be cause off burn of baby’s skin as well as irritating rashes
• Do not use the tight diaper to your baby
• Tight diaper makes the diaper covered area warm and moist
• It may also cause off more rashes onto bottom of the baby 
• Keep the baby without diaper as much as possible 
• You can use a best quality diaper rash cream for quickly relief
• By prescription from the doctor you will be definitely able to buy a super effective diaper rash cream 

Please add more if you feel some will work better.


----------



## 4GreenBabies (Oct 8, 2013)

Try Neem Oil, its amazing, super effective, and fast working. I use Neem oil for diaper rash, cuts (after they scab over), burns (again, after they scab over), really any sort of skin boo boo. Just a tiny dot, like a pin prick size dot, goes a long way. Careful though, its pretty stinky! It will clear a rash by the end of the day if you keep re-applying each diaper change.


----------



## Lucyca (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## 4GreenBabies (Oct 8, 2013)

i forgot, there are a couple you should try before neem oil.... try breastmilk, its the best and the rash heals within a naps time. Coconut oil is also good....


----------



## busywittymom (Sep 10, 2020)

Always have a diaper rash cream by your side, because it is one of the most common things that makes a baby cranky. I have been using the diaper rash cream by the moms co. , And as a mom it is the best thing that i have discovered.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Breastfed babies rarely have a problem with diaper rash, at least that is my experience. 

Babies I cared for who had diaper rash were given cod liver oil with their parents' permission and they recovered very well. I would put A&D creme or petroleum jelly with coconut oil on the afflicted areas also. 

So help a child with diaper rash heal, inside and out.


----------

